# Labor Day Big Trout - Sargent, Tx



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Labor Day weekend was jam up with happy clients. The first pic is young Jack with a S.T.A.R. quality trout near 8 pounds that would have taken 1st only he wasn't entered but it's ok because there's always next year and it made an awesome memory for him and his dad nonetheless. 
Same old song and dance, quality fish both wading and drifting, artificial and or live bait. Fishing has been great the last 4-5 days. The high tides in east bay with the abundance of baitfish have fish pushed into many different areas. I think we've caught fish every stop on every trip. I have available dates for those that are interested. Feel free to call, text, or shoot an email.

Thanks, Capt Trey
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com
[email protected]


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

I have availability for fall and winter trophy trout fishing as well. Give me a call.


----------

